# 525 mag vs avet



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

Trying to decide on a new reel for the surf. Any info or advice will be greatly appreciated.


Thanks, Ryan


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

I went through this decision recently...both excellent reels. This is what I came away with:

525: more forgiving, star drag, ready out of the box, great reel - can't go wrong - the "standard" for many. 

avet (assuming sx?) - wonderfuly built, lever drag, beautiful and powerful reel. Smaller than 525 yet larger line capacity. cannot be used out of the box for surfcasting - requires magging.

I ended up going with the avet and am thrilled - have two of them - knobby magged. While the 525 might be more of a "safe" choice, I was personally drawn to the build quality and simplicity of the avet design. You may feel drawn to the 525 instead.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

trowpa said:


> I went through this decision recently...both excellent reels. This is what I came away with:
> 
> 525: more forgiving, star drag, ready out of the box, great reel - can't go wrong - the "standard" for many.
> 
> ...


Well I have both a 525 and 2 avets and have no clue as to what homey is talking that an Avet can not be used out of the box for surf fishing. If so I must be a superstar because I use both mine daily with no problems just be sure to give all reels a rinse after salt water. 

Both reels are great reels Avet seems to be tighter and more solid as the drag on the 525 seems loose and the clicker sux. When casting I seem to spool the 525 more often than my Avet. My suggestion to you my friend.....get both as they each have there own personality and are both great reels out of the box. 
:fishing:opcorn:


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Mud -  you must indeed be a super caster - you cast your 525 on the fastest setting too? 

Ask around - I think you'll find that most people lack your "super casting" skill and find the avet too fast out of the box and need at least a bit of mag control.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Mud, are you saying you can cast all the line off the spool of the 525? If so that would put you in the top 1% of distance casters. The capacity of the 525 is about 225-250yards of sufix Tri. a 750' cast with bait is very unbelievable. Homey is right on about the avet not being a good casting reel right out of the box, it does not have a true cast control. The cast control actually uses the drag system applying pressure during the whole cast. A real cast control such as magnets or centrifigul brakes work only when the spool as moving at high speed. 

John


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I had 20lb suffix on where I had to make it a top shot to load more on the spool of the 525 mag and I have 17lb underneith the 20. I am casting this 525 with the chrome piece (spool brake) loose and the mag setting on 0 or 1. I dont care if you dont believe as the only one it matters to is me. I cast my Avets everyday and have no problem and have several people watch me. I cast of the 16th street pier in Hampton VA so if you think im full of bs come on down and put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

By the way no way am I in the 1% range nor do I care to be. I plan to go fish with people off this site and learn off the beach casting and so forth. I AM LEARNING as I practice everyday and strive for better form and any and all info I can get from the pros.


I still say to get BOTH reels. There excellent!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Ryan, I have four of the original slidy 525 mags and have been using them for the past four years. They are my standard for conventional reels. I also have one Avet sx that I've owned for two plus years. 

I had the Avet magged because I could not reliably throw it otherwise, and I don't know of anyone else who owns one that has not done the same. Mine has a single fixed magnet installed and now throws beautifully. 

Trowpa's post is exactly correct in my view. Where we differ is I am drawn to the 525. I prefer the star drag to the lever drag. 

I use my Avet filled with 14# Sufix Tri on a Conoflex Nevada 13. This is a 1 to 3 ounce rod. The 525's are optimized for heavier weight. I use them with 17# Sufix Tri to throw 4-5 ounce leads on rods such as the AFAW 3-5 ounce "Surf" model.

They are both exceptional reels -- try casting both if you can find a source. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Unless you were born to Cast, like some,,, most people can not cast an avet without mags or without engaging the lever drag a little... it is very fast- the spool will spend as long as you want to look at it,,,and it is one fine reel with mags. and very "fishable". I really enjoy mine... if you have converntional reel casting expiernece either will make you a fine reel,, if not the penn is more user freindly!


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

*525 vs Avet*

I have both. I am not a super caster. I bought the MXL version rather than the SX. I magged it right away. Both are great reels. I use the 525 more often and have it spooled with 17 Sufux Tri.

The MX is spooled with 20 lb test and is on my heavy rig (1509).

One key difference to me is the star drag vs. the lever drag. It's easy to nudge up the 525 very gradually to put the brakes on a fish. The Avet I set before hand and leave it alone. You can push the lever up further, but it isn't that refined. You'll go from 7-8 lbs. to max drag in a hurry. I really like the design and build of both. The Avet has pretty machining.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

avets in the surf...sand particles will embed into the carbon drag washer piece...had to replace it in one of mine...

stick with teh 525...jmo


----------



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

Which would be better the 525 with the slider mag or the knob?


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

IMO the knob -if you can find one! Sliders are all they sell now in the US far as I know...But I'll defer to the 525 enthusiasts.....


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Penn 525 yes I said Penn a true fishing machine HT 100 drag none better to handle a Big fish in the surf. And cast a looong way. Avets if you w:beer::fishing:opcorn:ant to look at it on the shelf.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

rheard514 said:


> Which would be better the 525 with the slider mag or the knob?


Ryan, I've never fished a knobby 525, so I can't speak about that design. 

The knock against the 525 slidy is that you can accidently hit the slide and push the magnet cage to the "fast" setting unknowingly and cause an over run if your casting style is not smooth or if you are throwing into a head wind.

Years ago I had that accidental type knock off occur, and blew up the reel. That hasn't happened since I can remember. I tend to throw my reels on setting #4 (half way between the fastest and slowest setting), but I always check with either an educated left thumb or glance at the slide before casting. It is as automatic as checking the safety on your shotgun when in a hunting club shooting Dove over a corn field. 

I would buy the readily available 525 slidy, tune it up with some really good oil (I use yellow rocket oil) and enjoy the experience of throwing and fishing such a fine reel.

Good luck in your selection.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I also have both reels, I bought one of each when I was new to conventional reels. I have 3 525's now and only 1 Avet. 

I 100% agree that the Avet needs to be magged to be able to be fished without living on the edge. I have a small static mag and a knobby mag both installed on my Avet. This reel is now my girlfriends main reel, she loves it. 

I prefer the 525's myself. The avet just doesn't fit into my hand well, when in free spool the lever kinda digs into my hand during a cast. I also like that the 525 has a wider spool, which allows for slightly more distance, but more importantly when you do get some heavy fluff or an all out blowup its a tad easier to recover from on the 525. 

The Avet is built very well, looks pretty and has enough drag to land almost anything. It personal choice of which reel you like. The 525 is a bit cheaper and ready right out of the box. The Avet needs to be magged, so thats an additional cost. 

I know some people don't agree, but I do like the lever type drag on the Avet. I like I can preset it with a scale and know exactly how much drag I am exerting. 

I think my next reel is going to be a shimano torium, so OP give that reel a looking at as well. Don't just limit yourself to the popular models.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Another option is the Abu 6500 CT series of reels. Like the Avet you'll want to get it magged but they are well built and can cast out of sight. That's not to say that the Penn 525's are not great reels, I have 3 of them. I also have one Abu 6500 CT Chrome Rocket that I'm getting magged and fitted with abec 7 bearings this winter. Just another option to consider. Philly Jack


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

if going the ABU route why not just get a 6500 Mag Elite?... upgrade the drag washers if necessary and go fish...


----------



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

I was told even with the drag upgrade that you cant bring in a big fish with the Abu's


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

rheard514 said:


> I was told even with the drag upgrade that you cant bring in a big fish with the Abu's


you were told wrong..........


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

rheard514 said:


> I was told even with the drag upgrade that you cant bring in a big fish with the Abu's


I whipped a 48"+ drum that hit 100 yards out on an Abu 5500 CT Pro Rocket with the stock drags. They performed fine. The Carbontex would perform even better.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

rheard514 said:


> I was told even with the drag upgrade that you cant bring in a big fish with the Abu's


Who ever told you that don't know his azz from a fly-swatter...


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I seen some 4-5ft sharks brought in with the ABU's no problem.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I got this with an ABU 6500 CT (Blue Yonder)
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f291/Fishbreathe/IMG_0959.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Mud*

my bs dector is off the rictor right now.. Next time your in hattaras look me up I got some money to put on that one.. Ain't been off the island is six years now ..So I can't take you up on your invite..JAM


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

JAM said:


> my bs dector is off the rictor right now.. Next time your in hattaras look me up I got some money to put on that one.. Ain't been off the island is six years now ..So I can't take you up on your invite..JAM



lmao


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*525/avet*

I know your question was about the mag 525 and the avet, but have you looked at the Diawa slosh 20 or 30? This is a work horse of a reel and very user friendly out of the box....salt


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

JAM said:


> my bs dector is off the rictor right now.. Next time your in hattaras look me up I got some money to put on that one.. Ain't been off the island is six years now ..So I can't take you up on your invite..JAM


Sounds like a personal problem. I dont lie! You must not be able to do it sooo sorry for you to have reels that you cant open up. :fishing:


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I should have said Next time your mom brings ya to the OBX look me up..*

Ok that said lets do the Math. I can get 300 yards of 17 on my 525 mags thats 1080 feet.. 

On said same reel I can get 253 of 20 pound which equals 910.8 feet.. 

Mud with out even knowing it you can out cast the WORLD.. congrats my brother and no I can't do that.. 

One key to telling BS stories is that they have to be at least a little bit believable, not blown out of the water by simple math.. 

May be when ya come down you can teach us how to reach those impressive numbers... Never, ever, ever , ever seen anyone throw that far. But I believe ya..and so does everyone else... Welcome.. 

Cheers .... JAM


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

slosh are great, till the spool cracks..had one break this weekend...glad i had a backup..ive always like teh slx 20 shvs...but had to sell mine off and rebought sloshes...not again..imo go for soemthing witha metal spool


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

mud: owned by jam


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Jam you stayed through Isabel? Gnar


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

*Why do you have to insult?*



JAM said:


> Ok that said lets do the Math. I can get 300 yards of 17 on my 525 mags thats 1080 feet..
> 
> On said same reel I can get 253 of 20 pound which equals 910.8 feet..
> 
> ...




Someone needs to get you off that island as clearly its getting to you. Maybe I have it spooled wrong maybe my line is different than what you use maybe I had a tail wind...etc numerous circumstances that can be factored in with your exacting numbers. Why do you care anyway? No need cop an attitude like a little mad pouty boy. If that island has people like you on it I wont be going there anytime soon. :--|


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

chris storrs said:


> mud: owned by jam


Chris Storrs = lame! 



6500 is an execellent choice by the way!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

mud said:


> Chris Storrs = lame!
> 
> 
> 
> 6500 is an execellent choice by the way!


well seeing as how Chris Storrs never brags about fish he's caught, nor JAM.....and I know know JAM just put #100 on the beach thisyear over 40" in 6 yrs living there.....neither gloat about it and both are well knownand Chriss is only 16ish? (correct me if Im wrong) FHBs....they must be doing something right, even if they cant cast an avet 300yds with no mags


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Jam and Treed have this pretty well wrapped up but since the original claims were in response to one of my posts I have Just one thing to add - my name is not "homey"


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

WHOA!! don't know nothing personally about the reels, but know JAM and know of chris, so mud, if i were you, i'd back down on this one -- these guys are legends in their own time, even tho they are both too humble to admit to same!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

mud said:


> Chris Storrs = lame!
> 6500 is an execellent choice by the way!


mud, dont bash my homeys




Lets get back to this thread being helpful. who cares who can throw what how far. 

thrown both reels, both stellar peices of equipment. cant go wrong with either, but sx SEEMS TO performs best w/ knobby or fixed mags to keep speed at bay. 525 more adjustable to conditions like fishing on calm days, to throwing into 15mph NE winds.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Izzy weren't much in Buxton damage wise..*

But Alex on the other hand was no fun.. 121 mph winds.. I forget the continuious wind speed but it went on for about 12 hours or so.. Felt like 2 eighteen wheelers passing ya on both sides @ 100 going oppisite ways..Foot of water in Tackle Shop.. Thank God we have been lucky past 2 years.. 

Side note capacity of those 525's were calculated with backing.. Thats why the figure is a little higher..Feet wise not Yardage wise..

Blushing,,, thanks for the kind words guys..
Most take me to seriously, but if ya new me ya would know I'm just f-ing around, and I don't take myself serously..

My numbers pale in comparison to some of the folks that I have taken the time to listen too.. 

These guys Invented the Sport and they are the true Ledgends to me, they don't post but they lurk.. And man O man do they catch fish still.. 

These guys made the rules I just follow them..If more would more fish of that caliber (40inch + Reds) would be landed and not broke off. 

I am here to have fun folks, and most forget Fishing is supposed to be FUN.. LOL I'm having a blast..You can bet your botttom dollar... 
JAM


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

JAM have you had to summon the heavens and bring down the wrath of "DAYLIGHT" on any unsuspecting ignorant point goers lately?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Just the other night*

the look is priceless.. JAM


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Alright now kiddies, play nice or I will have to put ya in the "I been bad corner" and besides eveyone knows I can outcast Jam & Chris


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

JAM said:


> Ok that said lets do the Math. I can get 300 yards of 17 on my 525 mags thats 1080 feet..
> 
> On said same reel I can get 253 of 20 pound which equals 910.8 feet..
> 
> ...



You sure about your math there JAM?

300 yds. = 900 ft.

253 yds. = 759 ft.

But you are most correct in that Mud should skip the Olympics and go pro. Awesome distance!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Alright now kiddies, play nice or I will have to put ya in the "I been bad corner" and besides eveyone knows I can outcast Jam & Chris


hrmmmmmm

 They let you outa the home, and what do you do? Come swing that big stick around here! HAH! 


Just messin with ya shoot




Jesse


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Chuck thats with a little backing for optimum preformance.... LOL JAM


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Fishbreath said:


> I got this with an ABU 6500 CT (Blue Yonder)
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f291/Fishbreathe/IMG_0959.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


Sweet 6500!!! That shall be my next buy!!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i might be lame, but its working for me...and ive come to terms with my problem..ima horrible caster and terrible fisherman,and a bad person....maybe one day ill be as cool as you and be able to cast real real far to catch more fishies....oh well

i need to quit screwing around on the internet and do my homework so i get good grades on my interum and i get to go fishing this weeknd...sorry shooter, my parents give ya pemission ta beat me if i misbehave


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> i might be lame, but its working for me...and ive come to terms with my problem..ima horrible caster and terrible fisherman,and a bad person....maybe one day ill be as cool as you and be able to cast real real far to catch more fishies....oh well.


Don't beat yourself up too bad kid.....you can't help it.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

haha...from the guy named "skidmark"

make me feel so much better..lmao..."great success"


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

WaWaWooooah, Verrry Nice!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> i might be lame, but its working for me...and ive come to terms with my problem..ima horrible caster and terrible fisherman,and a bad person....maybe one day ill be as cool as you and be able to cast real real far to catch more fishies....oh well
> 
> i need to quit screwing around on the internet and do my homework so i get good grades on my interum and i get to go fishing this weeknd...sorry shooter, my parents give ya pemission ta beat me if i misbehave


havnt we figred it out already every time we go fishing?

we've come to terms with it .we just suck at fishing. 

(driving too...well, giving directions anyway..right CHRIS...)


Jesse


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

nah jesse, the fish gods are just sending you their wrath...as i type thsi a giant beautiful tarpon frowns in heaven.....brings tears to my eyes..ive done ok thsi yr, you on the other hand, you better do some volunteer work or something, your incincerity towards fish populations brings us all down 


btw, only get you lost, never myself



you are good fisherman............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................not


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Chris,
It sounds like Jesse could use a vial of Gypsy Tears around his neck to ward off the bad kharma.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

dang.. I just missed this whole thread. Well, that's what I get for going fishing.

Oh.. 525mag can be casted on "0" and avet can be casted out of the box. But you have thumb the h*ll out of it.


----------

